# tube placement check



## Karen Barrett (Nov 29, 2009)

I am having trouble finding a ICD-9 code for a chest xray. A GI or NG tube or PICC line has been placed in the patient and they want to make sure its in correctly. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kusuma (Nov 30, 2009)

*ICD for tube placement check*

I guess there are two ICD-9-CM codes that would suit this scenario.

1)V58.82 - Fitting and adjustment of non-vascualr catheter NEC. This code can be used as the first listed diagnosis.

2) V53.5 - Fitting and adjustment of intestinal device. This code can be used instead of V58.82. This code too can be used as a principal diagnosis.

Either of these two codes can be billed with ur postioning check exam. You might need to check the LMRP of that area for the particular CPT code and choose your ICD.

I hope this would help


----------



## OCD_coder (Nov 30, 2009)

*ICD tube placement check*

What was the reason for placing the tube?  GI bleed or what?  I would code the reason for placing the tube first, to cover any potential denials by insurance.

Some insurances (Medicaid) deny if you use a vcode first.


----------



## Karen Barrett (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much. we will try it. I do try to code underlying reason first, but we don't always get it.


----------



## moniqueb (Jun 19, 2012)

*Radiology Coding Guru*

Is there a person or persons who have written a medical policy regarding Radiology Issues?  I am having difficulties finding info regarding the coding of chest x-rays for PICC Placement.  I know that V58.81 is a good code, but I need to find a reputable person who has said this is an acceptable coding method.


----------

